# Republic XR-12 Rainbow



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

What a nice plane Wright Patterson 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2015)

Always liked the looks of that one.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## davparlr (Jan 9, 2015)

The plane is beautiful and clean and very fast, capable of 470 mph with props. Given its performance, I am a bit surprised that there was no effort to install jet engines ala B-35/B-49. While a heavier than the XB-35, XB-45, and XB-46, I would not be surprise that it would have out performed the B-45 with equivalent engines (J-35 or J-47) with a much better payload. But we will never know.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 10, 2015)

Here is color photo.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

Republic Aviation Photograph RC-2 " Rainbow " XF-12 Aircraft | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Republic Aviation Photograph RC-2 " Rainbow " XF-12 Aircraft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> What a nice plane Wright Patterson 1948
> 
> View attachment 281648


I think this is Republic Airport in Farmingdale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2022)

WWII: U.S.A.F REPUBLIC XF-12 RAINBOW ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


U.S.A.F REPUBLIC XF-12 RAINBOW. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

